# Wie ein Koiteich / Japangarten aussehen kann!



## Zacky (27. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Koi- und Gartenverrückte.

Beim Durchstöbern des WorldWideWeb bin ich auf der Suche nach dem Teichaufbau mit groben Kieselsteinen auf diese Website gestossen, wo der von mir angesprochene Teichbodenaufbau zu erkennen ist. (Gallery 11 - Photo 3)

Unabhängig davon, zeigt diese Website und der sich dahinter befindliche GaLa-Bauer recht eindrucksvoll, wie ein Koiteich und ein asiatisch angehauchter Garten auch aussehen kann. Ich finde die Bilder, die Teiche und die Gärten schon absolut den Hammer. 

Vielleicht bringt es ja den einen oder anderen Teichbauer für dieses und dem kommenden Jahr noch auf ein paar tolle Ideen. Die Website ist noch was für die kalte Jahreszeit und verkürzt die Wartezeit auf ein Wiedersehen mit unseren Fischis doch ein wenig.



PS: Ich hoffe das ist alles im Rahmen des Zulässigen und mit den Forenregeln konform!?


----------



## mitch (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie ein Koiteich / Japangarten aussehen kann!*

Hi Rico,

die Seite ist echt gut  danke für den tipp


das mit den Steinen am Grund geht einfach so:

Paddockplatten auf Füße(Beton) stellen und dann darauf die Kiesel, darunter ist dann alles frei zum absaugen mit einem BA

da sind mal 2 links zu den Platten
http://www.gfk-gitterroste.de/gfkprodukte/gfkprodukte-1/gfkgitterroste.html

http://www.ridcon.de/Pro-Grid-R-50.21.0.html



ein Bekannter hat das auch so gemacht (regenerationsbereich) ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/613 

 da sollte ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## Joerg (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie ein Koiteich / Japangarten aussehen kann!*

Hi Zacky,
mein DSL war schon etwas am glühen, hat dann aber die tollen Bilder gut angezeigt. 

Das mit dem groben Steinen mag zwar auf dem Bild gut aussehen, hat aber weder mit der natürlichen Umgebung von Karpfen, noch mit einem gut gefilterten Teich was zu tun.

In den Zwischenräumen sammelt sich einiges an Sch.., was du nicht haben willst.
Die Koi haben mit feinem Kies ihre Freude und lutschen jedes Kieselsteinchen ordentlich ab.


----------



## wuugi83 (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie ein Koiteich / Japangarten aussehen kann!*

sehr schicke sachen dabei  ... 



andere find ich schrecklich ..... ist halt geschmackssache ....


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2013)

*AW: Wie ein Koiteich / Japangarten aussehen kann!*

Ja, sehr schicke Sachen dabei, und Platz hätte ich auch noch genug !
Die Frage : Wer spendiert mir den Gärtner dazu ?????


----------

